# iPhone Indexing and ‘No music files found’



## Phalanx (Oct 28, 2017)

put music on your iphone.


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

does your entertainment system play back Iphone formats? (m4a, aac, ...)?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

.Cody said:


> How to fix this?


Seems like a few iOS versions ago, iTunes and MyLink do not always connect consistently. 

In addition to the “Indexing” issue, mine frequently defaults to playing music in alphabetical order, ignoring the previously selected playlist and song paused at last shutdown.

For your issue:

1) Make sure all (or most all) open iPhone apps in background are closed
2) Close iTunes
3) Power off radio
4) Restart iTunes and power on radio

If that doesn’t work, clear all cookies/apps, power off the iPhone completely, shut off the car, exit and close the door. Then try it all over again.

One of the two above processes usually ‘resets’ the whole shootin’ match.

If anyone has figured out how to prevent this stuff to begin with I’m all ears.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Interesting... I've never encountered this issue before, before or after upgrading to mylink. Not even in all the swap out tests I did with different year sw/hw builds.

Talk to GM and make certain that your radio systems are up to date on their firmware.

.Cody, this is especially true for you. I'm assuming that you have a Canadian Cruze since you have a Vancouver, BC location. Those radios have slightly different software than the US ones and might have more incompatibility with newer iOS releases than US radios as they get older. What year is your cruze?


----------



## .Cody (Sep 1, 2013)

Phalanx said:


> put music on your iphone.


Yup, this was the fix for it. Had to sync at least 1 song from iTunes onto my iPhone.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks for following up on this. As corny as it sounds, write a small HowTo: on this. Since you know it intimately now. Read this How-To: Write a Tutorial and put it here: Gen1 Audio/Electrical Tutorials


----------



## .Cody (Sep 1, 2013)

Blasirl said:


> Thanks for following up on this. As corny as it sounds, write a small HowTo: on this. Since you know it intimately now. Read this How-To: Write a Tutorial and put it here: Gen1 Audio/Electrical Tutorials


This is what Marisa in the cruzetalk fb wrote:

You need to have a song, legit any song on your phone. When you plug in it'll automatically start playing that song and you can go into Spotify and start your music. It's frigging stupid but it's the only way. I have one single song I bought on my iPhone just so I can use Spotify.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

.Cody said:


> This is what Marisa in the cruzetalk fb wrote:
> 
> You need to have a song, legit any song on your phone. When you plug in it'll automatically start playing that song and you can go into Spotify and start your music. It's frigging stupid but it's the only way. I have one single song I bought on my iPhone just so I can use Spotify.



You shouldn't have had to do it that way. I just tested it for myself without any music files on my iphone 8 and I didn't get that error and I was able to use spotify fine as well as the Bison 1660 app. I think your issue is actually caused by the firmware version installed on your radio.


----------

